# Making a table on word



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hiya

I know how to make a table...but need to make one that I measure and the boxes don't change when I type stuff in...anyone know how to do that? Its to make labels!

Kay xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

should you be making tables in your condition?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)




----------

